# Knit hat decoration - would you recommend embroidery, screen printing, vinyl, something else?



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Since knit hats stretch so much what is the best way to decorate? Embroidery, screen printing? For versacamm owners, is there a good material that will stretch enough to match this type of hat?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive  ::​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Most knit hats that I've seen have been embroidered, either directly, or with a patch.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Rodney said:


> Most knit hats that I've seen have been embroidered, either directly, or with a patch.


That other reply didn't even look like a valid intro to the forum.


----------



## BuzzFactory (Jan 11, 2011)

I regularly use embroidery on knot hats and it works nicely. I'd be hesitant to use any other method. Good luck!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

If it is cotton and you heat it, it will shrink and ruin a screen print. If you put vinyl on it, it will distort the vinyl. 

You can either embroider it or sew a patch on it.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Mtnview said:


> Since knit hats stretch so much what is the best way to decorate? Embroidery, screen printing? For versacamm owners, is there a good material that will stretch enough to match this type of hat?


Depending on the color needed and look, you may be able to utilize the CAD-CUT H2O application, cut on Versacamm.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

JoshEllsworth said:


> Depending on the color needed and look, you may be able to utilize the CAD-CUT H2O application, cut on Versacamm.


I saw a knit hat in the store yesterday with what looks almost exactly like the H2O effect. I was going to try that on a beanie.


----------



## tshirtfundraiser (Jun 12, 2010)

Did you end up trying Stahls Cad Cut H20 for the beanie hat. I'm wanting to do the same type of thing and wondering if it worked and how it turned out. I am also curious to know if you can apply hotfix rhinestones to the knit hat on top of the Cad Cut H20 and if it will stick.


----------



## The401Studio (Sep 7, 2013)

I own a Versacamm and have found the EnduraTex FLEX Heat Transfer Material will adhere to most anything. Also, Water Based ink by Jacquard is an excellent ink for items like a knit cap as long as the cap is light and the ink is dark.


----------

